
Warm and Cold Water KIDS SCIENCE without long boring parental prep - fraoulitsa
https://youtu.be/XGpKH0Sobcs
======
fraoulitsa
I am a stay at home mum of twins & previously a scientist . I spend many hours
trying to teach my twins through play and the part I struggled the most, is
the long preparations before an activity.

I decided to take matters on my own hands and create what I was looking for:
Quick videos, engaging for young audience (2–7 Year Olds) with easy science
activities that use household items.

Let me know, ask me questions & stay connected!

